# Intake and Exhaust Manifold Profiles



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Does anyone have .dxfs of the intake and exhaust manifolds?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

are you looking for something like this?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> are you looking for something like this?


That will help, yes. 

Thank you.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I also just noticed I missed an improtant word in the title. The *Flange* dxfs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Holy hell that print is a mess!


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Holy hell that print is a mess!


I don't think it was meant as an actual mechanical drawing but more of a t-shirt design or something like that where information or detail is not that important..


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

they obviously removed all the measurements, details and what not.

they dont want other companies to copy their stuff to the T.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yup... Propietary info you're after there buddy.no company us going to throw themselves under the bus...


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Yup... Propietary info you're after there buddy.no company us going to throw themselves under the bus...


The flange isnt propietary. There manifold would be, yes. But I just want the out line of the flanges. If I had a scanner big enough to fit the stock ones off my car I could make a dxf of it... but I dont.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> they obviously removed all the measurements, details and what not.
> 
> they dont want other companies to copy their stuff to the T.


thats funny cause they didn't design it either. copying then not fitting is funny too :laugh:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> copying then not fitting is funny too :laugh:


???? 

What?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> thats funny cause they didn't design it either. copying then not fitting is funny too :laugh:


Seriously lol. 

It's missing about 200 dimensions and geometric tolerances to provide a finished part. Plus, if you want to copy it- there are *some* dimensions on that "print", and coming out of solidworks, I guarantee you those views are to scale. So in reality, they did give you rough dimensions to everything. :laugh:

I'm just talking about the total mess of poorly laid out, overlapping dimensions which are all on top of each other. 

If I was going to make one, I guarantee you it would not look like that. :thumbup:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I am not looking to copy anyones intake design. 

I am only looking for the flange design so I dont have to take mine off and have my car not drivable only to get the dimensions off the flange.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i'll sell you an extra intake manifold


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i'll sell you an extra intake manifold



Well all i need now is the exhaust manifold flange. The print above gives me all I need for the intake. 


Just run that print through my scan2CAD program and I have the dxf im looking for.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

mldouthi said:


> Just run that print through my scan2CAD program and I have the dxf im looking for.


Hahaha, owned. 

Thats why all our boxes etc have wireframe, but not from a print- from a funky angle, and the dimensions on them are all random gobblygook I make up. 

I'll probably have the exhaust flanges here pretty quickly, I need to draw it up anyways.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hahaha, owned.
> 
> Thats why all our boxes etc have wireframe, but not from a print- from a funky angle, and the dimensions on them are all random gobblygook I make up.
> 
> I'll probably have the exhaust flanges here pretty quickly, I need to draw it up anyways.




So are you saying this wont work... I am confused


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

mldouthi said:


> So are you saying this wont work... I am confused


No, just saying we protect ourselves from exactly what you just did by not using flat / to scale wireframes on our marketing stuff etc.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No, just saying we protect ourselves from exactly what you just did by not using flat / to scale wireframes on our marketing stuff etc.


Ohh, got it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Although, 

Upon further thought- that thing is just a JPG, and probably only 75 pixels / inch... I would be very careful pulling bolt spacing info etc off of that, by the time you blow it up to size and then pixel to raster- it will be pretty crude. 

I would suggest printing it out 1:1 and cutting it out with an exacto and checking the fit, prior to machining / waterjetting anything. It might take some adjustment. :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Another option is to take said manifolds off and measure from them directly... 
I know it is hard work but someone had to do it to make that dxf you see...
Plus in any case its really something if I were a company owner, I'd be sure to maybe just fudge the numbers on things like this... Sale to the public rarely gets to the point where we are taking out our tools measuring and checking the picture on our t shirt to real life... Or wherever it comes from.

Just my .02¢ I believe c2 makes exhaust flanges for sale fyi


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Although,
> 
> Upon further thought- that thing is just a JPG, and probably only 75 pixels / inch... I would be very careful pulling bolt spacing info etc off of that, by the time you blow it up to size and then pixel to raster- it will be pretty crude.
> 
> I would suggest printing it out 1:1 and cutting it out with an exacto and checking the fit, prior to machining / waterjetting anything. It might take some adjustment. :thumbup:


the program I use just loads the picture however small. and recognizes black lines, or I can draw my own over the picture, then I load it into a CoCreate (3d software) and factor scale the part to some dimension. I do this for work all the time, but normally it involes laying a small part on a flatbed scanner and outlining it.



TylerO28 said:


> Another option is to take said manifolds off and measure from them directly...
> I know it is hard work but someone had to do it to make that dxf you see...
> Plus in any case its really something if I were a company owner, I'd be sure to maybe just fudge the numbers on things like this... Sale to the public rarely gets to the point where we are taking out our tools measuring and checking the picture on our t shirt to real life... Or wherever it comes from.
> 
> Just my .02¢ I believe c2 makes exhaust flanges for sale fyi



As I mentioned above I was only trying to get this profile without having to take the parts off my car because its my DD. And if I was ready right this minute to build the intake it would be less of a problem as well. But I am working on other projects now, and Im trying to build and piece together my own turbo kit over time as I dont have the money to drop on one now.

That does make sense about the dims. But the fix to that is to measure the outside bolt holes on the car and scale the picture from that.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i wouldn't copy that one. the mounting holes were wrong, clearance for the head was wrong as well.opcorn:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Well thats no good.

Then can anyone take a picture of the flange on an intake/exhaust manifold. Like straight on. This will get me close.




I feel like anyone with this information doesnt want me to have it. Or wants me to have to take my car apart to get it.

Wheres the Love?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i have a manifold you can buy.
or a smashed one you can have for $25 shipped.


----------

